# HD 7690M or HD 6770M?



## AKP (Mar 18, 2012)

I was looking over laptops and this is the matter of confusion for me atm..

hp envy has 7690 1gb card
hp dv6-6165 has a 2 gig 6770 card...

What would be the difference in performance...?
How does gfx card memory affect performance...?

Also i found that 7690 is basically a 6770 card w/ fastter clocks...So will the 2 gb 6770 outperform 7690 card?


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: HD 7690 or 2GB  HD 6770?*

get the laptop equipped with HD7690M XT


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: HD 7690 or 2GB  HD 6770?*

Get the HP envy with the 7690


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: HD 7690 or 2GB  HD 6770?*

1 GB or 2 GB doesn't make any difference in laptop graphic cards.

Get HD 7690 as it is basically a higher clocked HD 6770.


----------

